# Necklaces case



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I was asked to build a necklace case and this is what I came up with. The wood used was bought from Cooks woods off ebay. The carqusel necklace holder and necklace pegs came from Lee Valley. The mirrow was purchased from Michaels. Hinges and lacquer finish came from Lowes. The out side dementions are 14 inches tall, four inches deep and 13 inches wide. The inside dementions are 12 by12. As you can see the doors have dovetail splines. The magnet door closers and knobs were also bought at Lowes. Due to the mirrow it is tough to get a good shot of the cabinet now that it is finished.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Two more shots in the hopes of improving my photos.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

What type of wood is that, John?

My wife could use one that large........LOL


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice joinery.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

jw2170 said:


> What type of wood is that, John?
> 
> My wife could use one that large........LOL


 That is the good old purple hart. The lady who asked me to make it has been getting necklaces since she was ten that I know of. She needs one that can hold a lot of necklaces.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Pretty cool


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done John, I like the way you did the base.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

xplorx4 said:


> Well done John, I like the way you did the base.


Because I build the case out of half inch wood, I needed to add some bulk to the piece. Had I not done that the piece would have looked flimsy.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for showing that. It gives us another way to build something that is a "necessity" in my family! One wife, three grown daughters and six granddaughters - all wear necklaces, and I am the only woodworker in the family. Not wearing necklaces in my family: me, three sons-in-law and three grandsons. Three great-grandkids - all wear diapers! *OPG3*


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Five minutes after taking these photos it started to rain. I took the case into the garage took Sams food off the barbaque and brought it out to him . It was raining so had to feed him in the shop.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

OPG3 said:


> Thanks for showing that. It gives us another way to build something that is a "necessity" in my family! One wife, three grown daughters and six granddaughters - all wear necklaces, and I am the only woodworker in the family. Not wearing necklaces in my family: me, three sons-in-law and three grandsons. Three great-grandkids - all wear diapers! *OPG3*


I had to build the cabinet with the inlay of birds eye maple because the lady asked to have a necklace holder that looked like the keepsake box I had build.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

She picked it up and her hands were shaking with glee.


----------



## legendvpn (Oct 19, 2011)

*:d*

Good job!
____
LEGENDVPN


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for looking and commenting. It keeps me in the shop.


----------



## crenshawjmark (Dec 2, 2011)

That's an amazing case! I would love to get my hands on some purpleheart like that! And I really liked the contrst you had with the bird's eye maple.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks John, the wife bought the purple heart off ebay,from cooks woods.


----------



## p222cin2000 (Jan 7, 2012)

Beautiful ..... Keep up the great work


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to look. Sam says hello.


----------



## ftech (Jan 19, 2012)

That looks like Real Expensive wood.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Not as much as you wood think. The birdseye maple is expensive. I was going to complain if you did not comment on one of my projects. But you covered your self well. Thanks for looking and hope to see some of your projects soon. And if I miss them don't hesitate to yell at me.


----------

